# Cannot resume after suspend



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi. I start  trying to fix my problems one by one. The first one is that I can suspend with this command: `acpiconf -s 3`
Laptop closing and power button blinking. But when I press power button again (not immediately, after two minutes for example) is just starting from the beginning to boot showing me the beastie logo. I have loaded acpi_ibm module on /boot/loade.conf and this is my /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/suspend.pkla:


```
[Restart]
Identity=unix-group:wheel
Action=org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.restart
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes

[Shutdown]
Identity=unix-group:wheel
Action=org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.stop
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes

[Suspend]
Identity=unix-group:wheel
Action=org.freedesktop.upower.suspend
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes

[Hibernate]
Identity=unix-group:wheel
Action=org.freedesktop.upower.hibernate
ResultAny=yes
ResultInactive=yes
ResultActive=yes
```

With the same settings my desktop works on suspend / resume.
Can someone help?


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 21, 2014)

What helped me in the same situation was removing 
	
	



```
options VESA
```
 from my kernel.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 21, 2014)

I tried it but didn't made any difference.


----------



## youngunix (Jun 9, 2014)

I've used `acpiconf -s 3` as stated in the manual but got the same problem until I tried `apm -z`, works perfect (no reboot).


----------

